# Berried Marbled Not Eating



## irietek (Jan 11, 2011)

I bought a marbled crayfish 3 weeks ago. She was eating very well for a week, all of a sudden she stopped eating and on the third day of not eating she became berried. This was exciting but yet at the same time worrisome because she has not eaten for 2 weeks now.

She dug a trench under her PVC and hides under her PVC (instead of in) all the time. I know she comes out once in a while because in the morning I'll see some rocks inside her PVC that were not there before.

Is she not eating because she is afraid of molting and essentially detaching her eggs?
Can she survive until the eggs hatch? I read eggs take about 4-6 weeks to hatch.


----------



## Web Wheeler (May 13, 2006)

It's normal for crayfish not to eat while they're berried. The eggs will hatch in 3 to 4 weeks, and the female will resume eating after that.


----------



## irietek (Jan 11, 2011)

Sweet, thanks for the comfort!
BTW, love your crayfish! What species? Snow white cray?


----------



## Web Wheeler (May 13, 2006)

This crayfish is a rare leucistic variety of Procambarus alleni, not the more commonly available white P. clarkii.


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Hey Web how are things? Where did you dissapear to?


----------



## Web Wheeler (May 13, 2006)

Canadiancray said:


> How much for the crays. I have been away from the hobby for a while and am looking for new lines to add to my breeding stock.


I did not disappear, and it's good to see you're back!


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Thank very much. Are you still in the same area?


----------

